# any info?



## bottlebugbit (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on Wilson's (soda?) I found a bottle with that name on it, along with "since 1875". On the back it says "makers of fine beverages since 1875. Charles Wilson Ltd Toronto, Ontario" Both sides have a squirrel in a crest. This is all etched, by the way, not embossed. There is embossing on the bottom saying "made in Canada" I'd just like to know what the beverage was and when they were made. 
 Thanks!




 bottles, bottles everywhere, and not a drop to drink!


----------



## jays emporium (May 25, 2012)

We would need pictures to even guess the age of your bottle.  From your description we don't know the size, color, type of closure.  A picture of the whole bottle and closeup of the top and bottom would be helpful.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 25, 2012)

Is this it?
 http://www.etsy.com/listing/83248488/squirrel-crest-bottle


----------



## bottlebugbit (May 25, 2012)

no, Mr. Maize, my bottle is clear and the squirrel is upright. Thanks for the suggestion though. I'll set up some pictures as soon as I have some time. It takes me a while to re-size them.


----------



## bne74honda (May 26, 2012)

Bottlebugbit,

 Yes...more pics would help. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "etched". It's not ACL? I've seen many Wilson's bottles but nothing "etched" yet.

 Brian


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

Welcome Julia,

 Are you talking about a Seltzer bottle?  








From.


----------



## dw3000 (May 27, 2012)

Is this your bottle?  This is an ACL, not etched.  It says "makers of fine ginger ales" on the back, rather than "fine beverages."  This one is a later Charles Wilson bottle and I believe it is fairly common.  If yours is etched, it might be quite unique.


----------



## dw3000 (May 27, 2012)

etched example...


----------



## RCO (May 27, 2012)

i have a few of the regular green wilson's and seen numerous white wilsons but not seen any as fancy as you have described sounds like it be a more valuable bottle than the regular wilson's which is in high demand according to antique stores. one offered to buy any wilson's bottles i had that were in good condition and that was only the plain green ones.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dw3000
> 
> etched example...


 Stunning, I want one...or all 3


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 28, 2012)

AN ETCHED HUTCH?!?!? WITH A SQUIRREL, NO LESS! Cool, never seen that before.


----------



## dw3000 (May 29, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of variation on the Charles Wilson bottle with the squirrel.  There were several lots that sold at this auction recently:  http://mapleleafauctions.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=95&Itemid=70.


----------



## bottlehunter (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re:  RE: any info?*

I have one of the clear ACL Wilson's bottles in great condition. Any idea on what it may be worth?


----------



## patrick.oldman (Dec 31, 2017)

bottlehunter said:


> I have one of the clear ACL Wilson's bottles in great condition. Any idea on what it may be worth?


I have a bottle that has a squirrel on bottom of bottle embossed 6oz chas wilson bottles

Sent from my LG-H636 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick.oldman (Jan 12, 2018)

patrick.oldman said:


> I have a bottle that has a squirrel on bottom of bottle embossed 6oz chas wilson bottles
> 
> Sent from my LG-H636 using Tapatalk


No i am just starting to get into Chas Wilson bottles and i am not that great on computers i have alot of bottles just need some help checking them out

Sent from my LG-H636 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 13, 2018)

patrick.oldman said:


> No i am just starting to get into Chas Wilson bottles and i am not that great on computers i have alot of bottles just need some help checking them out
> 
> Sent from my LG-H636 using Tapatalk



If you can post a picture we could give you an idea of how old your bottle is.  I'm not sure how much information we could give you beyond that, since I don't think we have any members on here who specialize in Toronto bottles.


----------



## patrick.oldman (Jan 13, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> If you can post a picture we could give you an idea of how old your bottle is.  I'm not sure how much information we could give you beyond that, since I don't think we have any members on here who specialize in Toronto bottles.


I dont no how to send pictures

Sent from my LG-H636 using Tapatalk


----------

